# Amazon S3 - eigene Domain



## maxikey (14. Juni 2009)

Heyy,

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht zum Thema "Amazon S3 und eigene Domain"!
Gefunden habe ich das hier!

Meine Frage: Wie nutze ich das? Wie genau? Was muss ich tun?

DANKE 

mfg Maxi


----------

